# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu >  Cựu Người Hùng Manchester U Phản Hồi Lời Khuyên Hữu Hiệu Cho Neymar

## Hellosaigon

Cựu cầu quân Man United và ĐT Brazil,* Rafael Nadal* cho rằng Neymar nên cải thiện các vấn đề ngoài sân cỏ tốt nhiều hơn để hướng tới các thành công trong tương lai.
Hiện Rafael từng sát cánh bên Neymar ở ĐT Brazil vô Olympic 2012 ở Luân Đôn. Kể từ đó, cựu tuyển thủ Quỷ đỏ vẫn theo sát người nổi tiếng tấn công của PSG.

Cựu người nổi tiếng MU đưa ra lời khuyên hiệu quả cho Neymar.
với Copa America năm sau và WC 2022 sẽ đến, Rafael hy vọng Neymar có khả năng cải thiện những vấn đề ngoài sân cỏ để sẵn sàng tỏa sáng cho ĐTQG lúc nên.
*RAFAEL NADAL KHUYÊN NEYMAR cần THAY ĐỔI hơn thế VỀ LỐI chơi*
chia sẻ về vấn đề này, Rafael nói với ESPN: “Chúng tôi đang phải có Neymar, đấy là điều chắc chắn. trang web này đương nhiên là cần hắn ta rồi. Nhưng Neymar nên hãy thiện lắm điều ngoài sân cỏ. đấy là điều quan trọng đối cùng 1 cầu thủ chuyên nghiệp.”

Rafael khuyên Neymar nên thay đổi hơn về lối gia nhập.
“Neymar không hãy là một thủ lĩnh. Tôi không nghĩ hắn ta là một thủ lĩnh, việc anh ta làm là cần tập trung hoàn toàn vào trận cầu. Và việc này sẽ giúp Neymar là tuyển thủ xuất sắc thế giới.”
Rafael cho rằng Neymar nên tập trung vào thể thao hơn thế và hơi kém trong khoản trúng mệnh lệnh từ ai khác.
“Bóng đá phải là mối quan tâm top một trong cuộc đời của bạn. Neymar có lắm thứ xung quanh cậu ta. do đó anh ấy không cho rằng ưu tiên thể thao. Nhưng đấy là điều mà cậu ta cần.”
“Dù có vẻ hắn ta là ai khá bướng bỉnh, nhưng đấy là sự thật. Neymar cần lắng nghe hơn nữa.”

TIN CHÍNH TẠI https://xemtructiep.org/rafael-khuye...n-ve-loi-choi/

----------

